# Sway bar bushings (gone)



## atomic13 (Jun 30, 2007)

So I have been having side to side swaying issues for about a year and a half.  It only got bad if the M/H was loaded down.  I found out through this site that there has been problems with the brackets breaking away from the rear end so yesterday I got off my butt and went down for a look.  There is no breaks but there also is no rubber around the sway bar at the mounts (at all on either side).  They have been ground up and spit out (ie swaying you think).  I contacted the local Ford truck center and they only have the orig. rubber type that will fail again.  Has anyone had to replace theres and is there a company that I can get neopreme bushings from?  I have restored a few old cars and everyone has neopreme replacement bushing for cars but after searching the web Im not having much luck.


----------



## atomic13 (Jun 30, 2007)

RE: Sway bar bushings (gone)

By the way its a 33' 1999 Holiday Rambler Vacationer.


----------



## C Nash (Jul 1, 2007)

Re: Sway bar bushings (gone)

Might want to ck into the heavier duty sway bar for the rear. Goggle rear MH sway control.  I also have a 33 2002 vac. but have no sway problem at all.  I do have steer safe of the front but mainly wanted it in case of blwout on front.


----------



## boeing46 (Jul 13, 2007)

RE: Sway bar bushings (gone)

I was the one with the broken sway bar bracket. They wanted to sell me a kit with the type of neopreme bushings you wanted. My 2003 fleetwood Flair could be different but it is a ford frame. The parts guy found me just the bracket for $14 and the new kit that has two new brackets, neopreme bushings and i think new bolts was $91. It was a guy named Tom in the parts department of Fairway Ford at 1350 Yorba Linda Blvd. Placencia, California 92870. Phone # is 714-579-3894.
They have an RV center so they may have a better parts list.
Good luck


----------



## pharlap (Jul 22, 2007)

Re: Sway bar bushings (gone)

http://www.suspension.com/s.b.bushings.htm
This company has just about everything you will need to upgrade to Poly Bushings.  I ordered and replaced both front and rear on my C about three years ago..work much better than rubber...plus, they come in assorted colors..


----------

